# Ex-wife's bf once arrested for child abuse. How do I keep him away from my kids??



## imjustlost (Dec 11, 2011)

My ex-wife's bf was arrested for child abuse (he pulled a gun and threatened the life of his ex-gf in front of her children while drunk), arrested for multiple DIUs and possession of a controlled substance; He has been in and out of rehab.

I've talked with my ex-wife about my concerns but she "trusts" him and wants to share an apartment with him. She admitted to me that he has physically abused her before (they used to date before we married). 

I told her that I am not letting my children around this man, but she says no, it's her time and that I need to "trust" her.

Is there anything I can do to prevent this man from being around my children?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Get to your lawyer ASAP and have him execute a protective order on behalf of the kids whereby this guy couldn't come around them.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Stop talking to your ex wife about it. She doesn't care so why bother telling her. Contact your lawyer right now and have him do the rest.

Where are the kids right now?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Call child protective services. They will investigate and you will have a record of your concern. They may take action like take the kids from her home. They may merely issue a report. Either way it documents your concern for your attorney and is much faster - they are required to investigate within 48 hours.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> Get to your lawyer ASAP and have him execute a protective order on behalf of the kids whereby this guy couldn't come around them.


:iagree:


----------

